

For HN: Hacker News Enhancement Suite (Chrome extension) - etcet
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm

======
solipsist
This needs to get more attention! Awesome!

------
hawkerstall
this is awesome! Great work!

